# Bosch...made in Mexico ??



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Just bought the 1617EVS router kit and noticed on the router it says "assembled in Mexico" ...


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

There goes the neighborhood . . .


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Just looking on the box now...it says motor assembled in Mexico, bases, case and other items MADE IN CHINA


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

In todays world everthing is made some places else .


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

It's been at least a few years now when they moved those to Mexico. It's just one of many things that used to be made here only to be moved somewhere else to make money.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

A lot of Bosch stuff is made in Malaysia now.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Honestly I'm not so concerned about where it's made as much as how well it's made....and the little bit I've used it it appears well built..same as my ten or eleven other Bosch tools.  probably if I looked at my other tools they'd say the same thing...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> Just looking on the box now...it says motor assembled in Mexico, bases, case and other items MADE IN CHINA


bosch used to be a good name, but now it's just like most other 'grade' tools, a commodity, so they're made in a lot of other places. The love of most people's life I looked at today while killing time--makita--and their two grinders were made in china.  So I don't expect them to be any better/durable than any other formerly good tool now being made in china.

FWIW, a lot of things "assembled" in a country are assembled there so they can avoid the import tariffs that are on completed goods. Hey, doesn't harley davidson....OK, I'll shut up now. OK, isn't doesn't john deer use...OK, no more. So what's with those ZF transmissions in ford and chevy trucks anyway? :laughing:

OK, I'll shut up now.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The true difference isn't where the tool is made. There are bits made in the US that are garbage. It is the quality control of the company building the product. Dewalt, Bosch, Hilti, Miwaukee, Makita, etc. all make tools around the world. Nothing new here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CO762 said:


> bosch used to be a good name, but now it's just like most other 'grade' tools, a commodity, so they're made in a lot of other places. The love of most people's life I looked at today while killing time--makita--and their two grinders were made in china.  So I don't expect them to be any better/durable than any other formerly good tool now being made in china.
> 
> FWIW, a lot of things "assembled" in a country are assembled there so they can avoid the import tariffs that are on completed goods. Hey, doesn't harley davidson....OK, I'll shut up now. OK, isn't doesn't john deer use...OK, no more. So what's with those ZF transmissions in ford and chevy trucks anyway? :laughing:
> 
> OK, I'll shut up now.


Why isn't it a good name anymore? I am confused. They still make some of the best tools on the market. They still rate high with product & field tests. They are still an innovator and leading the pack in a few areas. I have been to the facility a few times here in Mount Prospect and their R&D dept is pretty awesome.

They make their tools in:

Germany, Switzerland, Malaysia, Mexico and Taiwan


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jiffy said:


> The true difference isn't where the tool is made.


Yes and no. Dontcha just love today's world?  Chinese are notorious at swapping out material/products? And the mexican culture values other things, putting work about third--that's where hit/miss of their products comes from, even with good inputs.

Due to boards like this, there's a cleaning out of tool so to speak. A lot of formerly good tools are racing downwards to capture the (gone) fix/flip market, DIY mfgrs trying to get a bigger foothold in it (thus helping the formerly good tooling companies peddle their new junk). 

Thus, the market of specialty tools like festool, metabo (?) will strengthen, but will remain a small part of the overall market. We contractors want things cheap, but will last 20 years. Or ***** when we buy a $400 saw in place of an $800 one and it doesn't last/keep up?

We have become or own worst enemy.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I know it's just stirring the pot but are all the items in your spice rack grown in the US? The fruit in your kitchen? Where are your ties from?

We all buy products made in other countries and the people in those countries buy products made in different countries as well. Picking a few categories to get righteous about is a personal choice but it's good to get a little perspective.

I hope to support the American economy and, when practical, the American worker. I don't believe that every imported product is a nail in the heart of the American economy. Historically the major powers in the global economy have always imported products. It's a luxury not available to poorer countries.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Yes and no. Dontcha just love today's world?  Chinese are notorious at swapping out material/products? And the mexican culture values other things, putting work about third--that's where hit/miss of their products comes from, even with good inputs.
> 
> Due to boards like this, there's a cleaning out of tool so to speak. A lot of formerly good tools are racing downwards to capture the (gone) fix/flip market, DIY mfgrs trying to get a bigger foothold in it (thus helping the formerly good tooling companies peddle their new junk).
> 
> ...


I disagree. I don't see many bitching about products not lasting 20 years.

I also don't think that boards like these clean anything out. We have to remember that it's human nature to complain when something goes wrong, but hardly say a thing when things are going well.

Complaining is easy, complementing is hard. Do a little experiment and for every complaint you make, give someone or something a compliment. You will run out of compliments long before complaints.

I am also not sure about your assessment of Mexican work ethic. I have been to Mexico and they are some of the hardest working people I can think of. Hell they risk life and limb for a chance to hop the boarder and work hard.

And I would love to see some actual facts concerning the Chinese swapping out parts on tools made there.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I disagree. I don't see many bitching about products not lasting 20 years.
> 
> I also don't think that boards like these clean anything out. We have to remember that it's human nature to complain when something goes wrong, but hardly say a thing when things are going well.
> 
> ...


Good points. Bosch is still one of the leaders in Innovation and in producing top notch tools. They have yet to let me down and I own more than 15 Bosch tools at this moment.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why isn't it a good name anymore?


Bosch used to be golden. But so did milwaukee. Same with Makita. Heck, as long as I'm on the "M's" so did Metabo (their stone stuff still is from my last purchase). But with the transfer of manufacturing to china, things changed. 

It's the difference between production (cost) only driven things. (this is my ***** with menards). For a very long time in china there have been too many people for too few jobs, so the chinese were able to market their cheap labor inputs (among other things like legal/EPA). 

....just spent some time talking finances/taxes with someone, so lost my train of thought......sorry.

A lot of people working in manufacturing in the US (excluding most unions...IMO) know they have to put out a superior product or the chinos will undercut them in price 3 fold. So they HAVE to put out good product. The chinese are easily replaceable on the line, so they get treated like **** and thus, put out ****. Is this where I should now start talking about the analogy between the US tradesmen and illegals? :laughing:

OK, I'll shut up now. 



> They make their tools in:
> 
> Germany, Switzerland, Malaysia, Mexico and Taiwan


That's why the name "Bosch" doesn't mean **** anymore. 
Bosch is nothing but a commodity, selling their name. Didn't you say they make the junk tools at menards under masterforce or the like?
This explains why the majority of 'name brand' tools at menards are bosch and most of the rest the lower grade masterforce.

Tools are either a niche or a commodity these days.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

This is going to get interesting!!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Bosch used to be golden. But so did milwaukee. Same with Makita. Heck, as long as I'm on the "M's" so did Metabo (their stone stuff still is from my last purchase). But with the transfer of manufacturing to china, things changed.
> 
> It's the difference between production (cost) only driven things. (this is my ***** with menards). For a very long time in china there have been too many people for too few jobs, so the chinese were able to market their cheap labor inputs (among other things like legal/EPA).
> 
> ...


But this is your opinion, what facts are you basing this from?

Yes, Bosch makes MasterForce, but why does that mean that Bosch is lowering it's standards. Doesn't it mean that MasterForce is raising theirs?

You mentioned Metabo, did you know that they make some Rigid tools?

I guess Stabila is going down hill seeing they make the MasterForce label levels.

You logic is a little lacking in actual, well, logic. One cannot make your deductions simply based on manufacturing location. Heck prior to WWII Japan was the China of today. In the 80's they made the best stuff.

And I am still waiting for actual factual evidence that Bosch's quality has been compromised simply because some of their tools are made in other countries, one of which is not China. Tool Reviews, Product Testing, Field Testing and Consumer reviews (which include contractors) disagree with your assessment.

Bosch also does extensive product testing by bringing in contractors to test their products. I have been fortunate enough to participate in one of those sessions. They R & D coming in and out with products hot off the milling machine. They are far from "giving up", and just slapping labels on tools.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been disappointed with the last couple of Bosch tool's I have bought.

I ended up returning them. How can you sell circular saws with a base that is warped and you can't get square to the blade?

I did get spoiled though about 4 years ago though and most other tools don't measure up to my standards anymore.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The Masterforce levels are the left over Stabila's from 3 models ago.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yeah, Bosch sucks...:whistling:laughing:


----------

